# We are...



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We are soo close to beating the rockets for most active forum in the southwest. Come on guys a little under 2000 posts lol


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

lol, be happy i found this forum XD!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

remember, quality before quantity. but a lot of quality posts just disproves that doesnt it?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> remember, quality before quantity. but a lot of quality posts just disproves that doesnt it?


 Huh? Lol make sense!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> lol, be happy i found this forum XD!


 Yes everyone in Maverick Nation is happy you found this forum :lol:


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

word, Nets fans to the rescue


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Yes everyone in Maverick Nation is happy you found this forum :lol:


Sarcasm hurts.....
But i know ed is happy that i gave him his new avatar.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> word, Nets fans to the rescue


:rofl:
Mavs forum is screwed if it gets that many fans on this site. But dont look at Nets fans like they are evil. We cant find anywhere else to go and we need to vent somewhere!:laugh:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Sarcasm hurts.....
> But i know ed is happy that i gave him his new avatar.


 Haha I'm sorry

The truth hurts too


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> :rofl:
> Mavs forum is screwed if it gets that many fans on this site. But dont look at Nets fans like they are evil. We cant find anywhere else to go and we need to vent somewhere!:laugh:


The enemy of your enemy is your friend, eh?

:biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Haha I'm sorry
> 
> The truth hurts too


Hey, im helping this forum too......ok not a lot but give me time!  :clown:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We used to be ahead of the Rockets forum then the mavs forum got super unactive around August and Sept of last year.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Well, I wasnt around that long


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The enemy of your enemy is your friend, eh?
> 
> :biggrin:


So i guess the "friend" will vent here for a while!You see? we are increasing the post count just by having this crazy conversation!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> Well, I wasnt around that long


Non Mavs fans havent really. I peeked here once in a while during the season but never actually posted.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

DUDES the enemy of my enemy is my friend

The enemy (Nets) of my enemy (Heat) is my friend (Mavs)!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Haha I'm sorry
> 
> The truth hurts too


Dont go lecturing me about truth.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> DUDES the enemy of my enemy is my friend
> 
> The enemy (Nets) of my enemy (Heat) is my friend (Mavs)!


im so ****ing confused now.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ok then, I wont


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> im so ****ing confused now.


Nets hate Heat, Mavs hate Heat, Mavs love nets


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Dont go lecturing me about truth.


You want the truth? You cant handle the truth!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I like Mavs Nets and heat


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> You want the truth? You cant handle the truth!


I can handle my own truth.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Weird though, Miami is one of my favorite teams but I cant like them anymore... I only liked them because of family so bleh


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> I like Mavs Nets and heat


You're one confused child.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> I can handle my own truth.


 Sorry, you cant


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> You're one confused child.


lol, he is a rarity.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Sorry, you cant


What i believe in(existentialism) is my truth. Thus the point of my sig(well, the first part of it.)


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No not at all, I'm kinda in the same position as him


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> What i believe in(existentialism) is my truth. Thus the point of my sig(well, the first part of it.)


 Well I believe the Heat were getting pansy *** calls, does that make it the truth?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> No not at all, I'm kinda in the same position as him


A nearly extinct species then?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No, tons of my family is like that lol

Here is my list

Mavs




Lakers
Rockets
Heat Nets


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

We makin lists?

Nets
Knicks
Mavs
Magic
Rockets


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Well I believe the Heat were getting pansy *** calls, does that make it the truth?


That makes, uh, your truth.
As far as truth, i mean whatever u believe in is the truth to u.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> No, tons of my family is like that lol
> 
> Here is my list
> 
> ...


Nets
Mavs





Heat



















































































Knicks..


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> That makes, uh, your truth.
> As far as truth, i mean whatever u believe in is the truth to u.


 Make some sense FMA


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

You're better than that FMA


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

But Brown is out, so NYN should move up slightly... shouldn't it? LOL

:biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Lmao ^^


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Make some sense FMA


 
finally some praise.





and now in a few posts ill be made fun of.

:dead:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> finally some praise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No no praise lol just asking you to make some sense!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> You're better than that FMA


Dont pull a Mark Jackson on me.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Dont pull a Mark Jackson on me.


:suprised:


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Nice sig Saint Baller. 

Nets- Better than every team (on the east)except Detroit and Miami


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> No no praise lol just asking you to make some sense!


damn it, i thought u said it "makes sense"


Okay, example: Lets say you are a Jew. You believe in Yaweh(sp?) but u dont believe in Christ is the Messiah. If u truly believe in this religion/philosophy, then u think it is true.


Now lets say i believe in Christianity. I believe Christ is the Messiah and i think it is the truth.

However, which is true? Since we cannot find out and have different beliefs, we stick to our opinion and believe it is true. U believe in Christ isnt the Messiah, so that is your truth. I believe Christ=Messiah, so that is what i beieve to be true.

































My head hurts now.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> But Brown is out, so NYK should move up slightly... shouldn't it? LOL
> 
> :biggrin:


hell no.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

look whos the new coach


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Stupid Isiah!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

lol, the knicks are ****ed for the next 3 years, but i only like some of their fans(since they are my friends)


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

A slightly better way to explain it SAintBaller, just start viewing the video at the 2:15 mark, and stop watching at the 4:44 mark.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ecH8VC6Y7MI"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ecH8VC6Y7MI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------

